# Mantid defences



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok, we have all seen mantids take up their threat posture, or watched them strike at something without actually trying to grab it(presumably to frighten it away), *or lift their wings to show their eye spots, but I wonder if some species have yet another defence. I have noticed one wild caught specimen launch some sort of liquid at me. I was in front of it and it curled it's abdomen and launched whatever liquid it was towards me. I have also heard those who are not very experienced describe other wild-caught specimens as spitting at them. I believe that it could be more than coincidence, in fact it could be the same thing(as in coming from the abdomen, only looks like it's spitting). Has anyone else noticed similiar behavior, primarily in nymphs?

* edit courtesy of Rick


----------



## Lan (Dec 13, 2005)

never. but i know there are some ants that do this.


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2005)

Never seen it myself. Some mantids have false "eyes" on their wings or brightly colored areas such as H. Grandis has on the bottom of its abdomen.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 13, 2005)

Yes, I guess that should be in my list of defences as well. Maybe I should try and work out an experiment to find out if they truly do, and if so, which species(because if all did, surely there would be more instances of this).


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Dec 13, 2005)

Its most likely some sort of urine or other excreta. I imagine this is similar to the way a frightened mammal will urinate when being picked up. The smell of it may drive away predators, possibly by smelling like something rotting or inedible.

I doubt this reaction could actually be considered a "weapon" of any sort, but could prove useful if some large animal is approaching with an open mouth or with animals that have hightened senses of smell.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 13, 2005)

That is why my subject is defences and not attack forms of a mantis. I didn't think it was any more a weapon than the showing of eye spots on the wings.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Dec 14, 2005)

i reckon there must be more with there being thousands of species of mantids. maybe an ant was confused with a mantis in that instance?

are any prickly enough for that to be called a defence?


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Dec 14, 2005)

> That is why my subject is defences and not attack forms of a mantis. I didn't think it was any more a weapon than the showing of eye spots on the wings.


Right, I was just replying to the bit about ants with that.



> never. but i know there are some ants that do this.


I'm fairly certain that the ants he's referring to use their ability to project a liquid as a weapon when subduing another insect.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 14, 2005)

sorry. There is definately no confusion as to whether or not the mantis that launched liquid at me was or was not a mantis. It was two and a half inches with very large claws.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Dec 15, 2005)

A mantis I had years ago did this to me but wasn';t in a defensive pose. Actually I think it peed on me (urinated). Although wasn't sure they could do that, but I don't see why not.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Christian (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi.

Mantids may get rid of a surplus of water and/or urea this way. It's not exactly clear whether it's the water or the excretions (mantids, as other insects, usually excrete ureic acid in a solid form). It's been observed just in well fed mantids, so it has clearly something to do with one of both.

I did not yet observe any mantid using it as a defensive mechanism, though.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 16, 2005)

well thanks for your replies, maybe I'll try and get some sort of experiment designed.


----------



## FieroRumor (Feb 8, 2006)

I've never seen any of my mantids excrete water, but last week, one did "toss" some my way when I went to pick him up...  (from it's butt)


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jul 13, 2006)

:lol:


----------

